# Does LIFE get any better?



## LarryWolfe (May 31, 2009)

I started the day putting a sink mechanism outdoor thingy together for my wife.  I completed my 'Honey Do' around 12 and realized (IT'S 5 O'CLOCK SOMEWHERE) and loaded the cooler and took a long trip to our pool (realistically 5' feet from the deck) and spent the day with my beautiful daughter, her friend a HAPPY LAB in his own pool and a cooler of beer......THEN my wife had the NERVE to ask that I make the ribs I did last weekend.....let me tell you this really PI$$ED me off    I can't really recall having a weekend so bad before!  :p



Enough sarcasm....full untrimmed unenhanced Smithfield brand spares grilling indirect seasoned with S&P and granulated Garlic, with KF and 2 small pieces of cherry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 31, 2009)

The ribs turned out good!


----------



## Griff (May 31, 2009)

Jeeez Larry, you're food rocks.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 31, 2009)

Larry, how long do they take on the grill? Do you do the whole foil thing on the grill?


----------



## Que~Dawg (May 31, 2009)

Oh yeh....... I'd hit that right there


----------



## zilla (May 31, 2009)

Looking good man!


----------



## Puff1 (May 31, 2009)

You talked me into it bro'. Wife doesn't like slow smoked ribs( :roll: )  I've tried cooking them different ways countless times with no success or thumbs up from my beloved.
I'm trying these tomorrow. 8)


----------



## bknox (May 31, 2009)

Larry I should no better than to look at your posts on an empty stomach. That looks great.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 1, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> You talked me into it bro'. Wife doesn't like slow smoked ribs( :roll: )  I've tried cooking them different ways countless times with no success or thumbs up from my beloved.
> I'm trying these tomorrow. 8)



Shouldn't you be going to work?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 1, 2009)

great pics!  very cool dog.

do you ever cook anything that stinks?  if so, please post a pic so I'll
feel better.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome as always




			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> great pics!  very cool dog.
> 
> do you ever cook anything that stinks?  if so, please post a pic so I'll
> feel better.


I heard the deep fried pork butt wasn't so hot.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 1, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Larry, how long do they take on the grill? Do you do the whole foil thing on the grill?



No foiling.  Each time they have taken right at 3 hours.  I am really really liking ribs done this way, the char and the pork fat really work good together!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 1, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":19o6y8sv]Larry, how long do they take on the grill? Do you do the whole foil thing on the grill?



No foiling.  Each time they have taken right at 3 hours.  I am really really liking ribs done this way, the char and the pork fat really work good together![/quote:19o6y8sv]

I think I taught him this  

Cool pic's


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 1, 2009)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":mzq19688][quote="Nick Prochilo":mzq19688]Larry, how long do they take on the grill? Do you do the whole foil thing on the grill?



No foiling.  Each time they have taken right at 3 hours.  I am really really liking ribs done this way, the char and the pork fat really work good together![/quote:mzq19688]

I think I taught him this  

Cool pic's[/quote:mzq19688]

Hmmmmm, I don't recall the lesson........


----------



## DJ (Jun 1, 2009)

Xcellent Ribs and sense of humor!!
dj


----------



## Toby Keil (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks like a great day with good food...nice job Larry.


----------



## zilla (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey Larry, after three hours what can I expect in the texture/tenderness of the meat?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 2, 2009)

zilla said:
			
		

> Hey Larry, after three hours what can I expect in the texture/tenderness of the meat?



Very tender, very moist meat (but not falling off the bone) with a crispy crust on the outside.


----------

